# Airflo sander



## tynsmyth1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Airflo 1.8 cuyd stainless sander Honda engine excellent condition. Power washed oiled and greased after every use. Engine oil changed twice per season. 8 years old. $3600.00. Lo ng island


----------

